# New Goggles! Airbrake?



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey guys!

Ive had some Oakley Crowbars for the last years and love them so much.
But Id like to try something new, and the airbrakes lense changing feature seems really nice, but... They are a bit pricey. Are they worth it or should I get something else? Id prefer some with similar fit as the crowbars.

Thanks
Best Regards Feddy


----------



## kaipirinha81 (Jan 20, 2010)

Regarding the FIT I think Crowbar's, Splice and airbrakes are identical, I have the splice and I am very happy, it's large in the nose zone in order to avoid nose pressure by the frame (very comfortable). Regarding the airbrakes Never tested but in my opinion they must be similar to splice with the exception of the change lens, however regarding the price of the lens I don't know if it is good idea $$$ to buy only the lens, you give a few estra $$ and you have an entire goggle.
Best regards


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Nerozor said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Ive had some Oakley Crowbars for the last years and love them so much.
> But Id like to try something new, and the airbrakes lense changing feature seems really nice, but... They are a bit pricey. Are they worth it or should I get something else? Id prefer some with similar fit as the crowbars.
> ...


Airbreaks are for significantly larger faces than the Crowbars. Crowbars fit me pretty well, but with the Airbrakes I can get a finger between the goggle and my temple on both sides (at the same time) - definitely way bigger.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh, I talked with dogfunk yesterday and they claim that the crowbars, splices and these are all same fit...


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Nerozor said:


> Oh, I talked with dogfunk yesterday and they claim that the crowbars, splices and these are all same fit...


Absolutely not. Even Oakley itself tells you so: Crowbars are designed for medium faces, Airbrakes for medium to large ones. I own both and the difference is considerable.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Absolutely not. Even Oakley itself tells you so: Crowbars are designed for medium faces, Airbrakes for medium to large ones. I own both and the difference is considerable.


Do you know if its any measurment guides?
Crowbars fit me very comfy.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Nerozor said:


> Do you know if its any measurment guides?
> Crowbars fit me very comfy.


What do you mean by 'measurement guides'?

As I said, Crowbars fit me very well, too. Airbrakes are at least 1/2" wider on each side, possibly more than that.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Is there any sizing chart so I can see if my face is wide enough for them?


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

lol

I've been trying on a ton of goggles lately and can confirm: if a google is made for medium-large faces, it's going to be significantly larger that gogs made for just medium faces. 

I'd take hktrdr's advice and move on to something else made for just medium faces...or you're gonna waste a lot of time with nothing much to show for it


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Which other goggles is it easy to change lens on that fits medium face?

EDIT: Anyone who own them who could measure them from side - side with the foam?
Thx


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a medium face. Of the "quick change" models, Smith I/OX were astronaut huge and Smith I/O left gaps around my nose (shoulda tried I/OS) and VZ Kabong had to be pushed down to my nostrils to be able to see well...those are the only quick change I've tried. 

The other thing is the lenses aren't that much quicker to swap out than most standard goggles (and no one I know rides around with spare lenses...still gotta go to your car). 

I'd actually prefer to have 2 sets of goggles: one with a flat light lens and the other with a bright sun lens...that way they're ready to go, without any time spent changing lenses.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

How are the Dragon APX goggles? Apparently they will fit most faces, and have pretty darn easy to change lens on!


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

idk, all those oversized goggles didn't really fit me. There might have been no gaps in the foam, but they just ended up too far down on my nose

imo, the "fits most faces" claim is more of a sales pitch than anything. Some goggle frames are more flexible than others and will conform to the sides of one's head (horizontally), but, vertically, they're just oversized


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Nerozor said:


> Which other goggles is it easy to change lens on that fits medium face?


Smith I/O.....


----------



## koreanbeefcake (Jan 22, 2011)

i just bought a pair of airbrakes. the old goggles were the old A-frames. i cant even buy a new lens for those since they dont make them anymore.

the airbrakes are def bigger. my face is pretty small, but it does fit with my helmet on, but i do notice that its bigger. there is also more padding so it should shrink up a bit tightness wise. 

i only went with these because insurance paid for them (thats not relevant here) but they do customize the colors and such which i guess is nice. but the base price is $270, but certain lenses cost more.


----------

